# What would you do if you found a death note?



## Ninja Nem

Before you say anything, take a moment to consider the rules first:








Whose names would you write down in it? Now I don't want you to just spit out a list of names. I want you to really think about it. And say the reason why you would want that person to die. Be honest. Would you do what Light did and start picking off cirminals? Why or why not? 

Would you even use the death note? If not, why? What would you do with it?

If you did decide to use it, what would you do to keep a secret (no cheating and doing what Light did to hide his)?

Would you trade your eyes for shinigami eyes even if it meant cutting your life in half?

Finally, how would all that weigh on your concious? This is another question I want you to really think about and answer honestly. You're a murderer. Could you live with that? Would you feel guilt or would you go insane with power like Light?


----------



## vanWinchester

Ah, now this is a good thread for once. 

First of all, no way I would trade half of my life-span for Shinigami-Eyes. I don't see any advantage in it. En contraire. I guess all those numbers and crap over peoples heads would just bother me somewhen. Meh. 

To keep it secret I would probably store it on the bottom of some chest. Or maybe tape it UNDER a dresser-furniture or something like that. Whatever is never looked at and safe enough, but yet easy enough to reach if I needed it. 

I would probably collect the Note and store it, until I have a need to use it somewhen. I don't think I would just open it up and start to write down names. Not without SOME planning. 

I am guessing I would wipe out people who bother me. Whoever bugs me. That would make quite a list, I guess. But I would make sure to think it thru a couple of times and not just do spontaneous murders. Eventually I would write down people in a normal notebook; then wait for a week and if they still bug me, I could write them down into the Death Note. 

Would my conscience go nuts? Nope. Not if I have taken a week (or however much time) to really think about if a person deserved to die or not. Hehe. 
In any case, I would make sure it is an awesome death. Something really weird and something that matches whatever that person has done to me. =P 

Last but not least. Erasing criminals? Meh, I don't know. They sit in their prisons anyways, so they won't bother me there. Not yet. If they ever came out, maybe. But as long as they sit there, who cares. 

I guess currently my list would contain a few people I know or have known. But as I already stated, I wouldn't just do it. 
Oh, and I must say I did like Light writing "Suicide; in a way that nobody ever finds the body". I think I would use that all the time. That was awesome and handy. Mwahahaha. :tongue:


----------



## Perseus

I found a death note. I ignored it. Later the Police called. They said I should have done something about it. It was emotional blackmail.


----------



## Kamajama

I would burn the silly thing. The death note is mean.


----------



## Spooky

I would eat it. "Hmm....tastes like death."


----------



## vanWinchester

Geeee, seems so far I am the only one who would do something with that. Well, my INTJ friend excluded. But then again... <-- is evil =P 
OP (Nemesis), would you do anything with the Note?


----------



## NephilimAzrael

I would utilise ALL the rules.. Which does not constitute cheating (as Light did). 

The deaths would be predominantly those whom are capable most readily of killing, I would also probably venture into terminal care units and ask for euthanasia.. Strategic termination of the people responsible for initiating wars (but are unwilling to go to war themselves, or do not allow their own children to go to fight in those wars).. 

I would conceal the death note only in plain sight.. The detection of such could easily be dismissed as fiction anyway (can you all taste the irony).. 

Personal use would be unnecessary, and covering my tracks would not be necessary.. I would get Shinigami eyes.. But grant the same note to someone else prior to death..

I wonder what my Shinigami would be like.


----------



## ChaosRegins

*For some reason I would tempt some nice bloke with it(be a Ryuk)then I watch everything head towards chaos. *


----------



## Stand Alone

I'm not interested in using a weapon to police the world and in being judge, jury, and executioner for humanity. Aside from messing with the rules, like "discover a new fuel source, publish it, then die" or "transfer a million dollars to my Swiss account and then die", I really couldn't care less what humanity does, and I'm not about to reform the race as a motherly one man terrorist who really just wants the best for you. I'd use it like any other weapon, personal self defense and keeping those darn kids off my lawn.

Yeah, I didn't like the show.


----------



## thewindlistens

It wouldn't bother me to actually kill someone, but I wouldn't do it - why would I even want to kill someone?

I wouldn't cut my life in half for something like that.


----------



## Ninja Nem

vanWinchester said:


> Geeee, seems so far I am the only one who would do something with that. Well, my INTJ friend excluded. But then again... <-- is evil =P
> OP (Nemesis), would you do anything with the Note?


As tempting as it would be to do in some people, I wouldn't. The pressure of knowing that I'd be a murderer would be too much. Especially if I'm the only one who knows. 

If I did use it though, I would rebind the notebook so it looked like an everyday notebook that anyone might own. The original cover would be burned. Once a name had been written down and the person dead I would burn that page. I wouldn't kill people one right after another in rapid succession. I would write someone's name down and then wait varying lengths of time before writing in another one. 

I would not cut my life in half for shinigami eyes.


----------



## mcgooglian

I can't think of anybody I'd do it to but if I did, I'd make the cause of death as slow and painful as possible. I'd then destroy the Death Note to eliminate all connections between me and the person's death.


----------



## CJay3113

A sick part of me would take a death note seriously. Of course I'd want to put the ignorant people that pissed me off in the past on the list, but would not. But getting rid of rapists, pedophiles, killers, and the likes would be my only goal. Or I could take them out Dexter style. But I have a feeling that once I found out what the death note could do I'd back away, until I'm ready to make my move however many days or weeks later. I've never seen the series (only read about it), so I'm not sure how the character hides his secret. Personally, I'd just hide it in the attic somewhere, or even better in a box buried 3 to 4 feet deep about a mile from my location. I don't know what shinigami eyes are, but it sounds interesting. I'm guessing it's a way to mask yourself or something, but I'm on the fence about cutting my life in half. In the moment of pure rage I wouldn't feel anything, that would have to be an after thought about a day later. Even then I'd convince myself I was doing the right thing and spend my life telling myself that, diving into things to distract myself. All kidding aside, death by pen and imagination sounds like fun.


----------



## vanWinchester

CJay3113 said:


> I don't know what shinigami eyes are, but it sounds interesting.


Shinigami Eyes means that you sacrifice half of the rest life-span you have (you have no clue how much that is, because the Shinigami musn't tell) and for that you get the power to see peoples names and life-spans. 

Totally useless if you ask me, but that's just my opinion. 

I guess I should add that in order to use the Death Note, you must have the right, real name of a person, plus you need to know their face and visualize it during you writing down their name. This is in order to make sure you do not kill the wrong person.


----------



## CJay3113

I see. And I'm miffed about that option. I'd want to stick around so every now and then I can add to the death note until the day I die., with several years ahead of me. But if don't know the names, only the faces, will it still work? And does it have to be their full name? Well there's no way to rid of people whose names I do not know, so what gives? I'm not into catch-22's.


----------



## vanWinchester

CJay3113 said:


> But if don't know the names, only the faces, will it still work? And does it have to be their full name? Well there's no way to rid of people whose names I do not know, so what gives? I'm not into catch-22's.


Well, no you need to know the face and the name of a person, otherwise it won't work. 
Gee, we should have first explained the rules of the Death Note FULLY before asking people if they wanna do it. *grin*

In any way...Personally, I think that this option is not really needed, since NORMALLY you know who you wanna eliminate. I mean, let's face it, mostly it will be persons you know or have known and as such you will know their name and faces. As for criminals...they normally get shown on tv or the internet. You get the idea. =3


----------



## CJay3113

Yeah I stupidly forgot about the internet. In that case, you are right about shinigami eyes being useless. I'm going to go find the series online because I'm curious to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast

I would write John Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt's name in it and be like roflmfaoomfgg2gwtbhstfugtfopl0xohhaitharlolorly


----------



## Hijinks

I'd tear the page out that had all the rules on it, first of all. Then I'd rip out a page at a time for my own use. I'd also hide more pages in various locations. I'd research to see if it were possible to re-use a page by bleaching the ink off. I don't think the eye deal would be worth it. 

Maybe I'd take a sheet out and write "Petition to Ban Caffeine", and pass it out for people to sign their own names on. :tongue:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

> Would you even use the death note? If not, why? What would you do with it?


No, I wouldn't kill anyone. Two wrongs don't make a right (but two wrights make an airplane). At first I thought I might keep it around for self-defense, but then there's the whole, if you use the death note you go to the void after you die. doesn't sound like an even trade. If I did use it, I'd probably take over the world. I'm not as optimistic about humanity being able to form a utopia as light, but it would be fun to do anyway, and I would give it a try... actually, by controlling what people do before they die I could get a lot of amazing things done, yes, that would solve the afterlife problem. Write "x discovers how to make a human immortal, leaves his research in x location, then commits suicide"



> If you did decide to use it, what would you do to keep a secret (no cheating and doing what Light did to hide his)?


 well, destroying the cover, I believe would count as destroying the book, and the rules are written on the cover. this makes things a bit complicated. The book does never run out of paper though, and this is good. I would tear out enough pages... put them in various places, tear off pieces, write small, burn the pieces when I'm done writing, and bury the notebook, at reasonable distance from where I live... I'd have to restock eventually.



> Would you trade your eyes for shinigami eyes even if it meant cutting your life in half?


no, even if I were pressed into a spot like Kira was with L... maybe I trade and kill L then die a week later or I don't trade and get cuaght by L in two weeks. If your pressed into that sort of situation your probably only going to make it worse by trading away half your lifespan.



> Finally, how would all that weigh on your conscious? This is another question I want you to really think about and answer honestly. You're a murderer. Could you live with that? Would you feel guilt or would you go insane with power like Light?


 I could see myself quickly throwing my conscious away... killing the first person would be the worse. After a while, a thousand more people, a innocent person, it wouldn't make a difference... once you cross that line... Go insane with power? perhaps. Let that cause my judgement to be clouded like lights was? never.

ah yes, and see my response here: http://personalitycafe.com/articles...itive-functions-communicate-each-other-2.html


----------

